# Shenango Slab-Tacular!!!!! Part One



## Big Daddy

What a day!!! Nick and I made the trip to PA to meet Chaunc on the water. 3/4 of the Microspoons Pro Staff hit the water today. The fish had no chance. LOL

Winds were howling at around 20, so we went and found a nice, quiet cove. GOOD MOVE.










It was on fire today with BIG crappie. They were hitting minnows on a plain hook under a slip bobber. That was until the water warmed up a little.


----------



## Big Daddy

Chaunc made it to the lake and hit another cove and managed a couple nice bass. Thanks for pointing us in the right direction buddy.


----------



## Big Daddy

As the water warmed, the fish started hitting Microspoons and hitting HARD. Nick had them hitting left and right. Some REAL hawgs too. He caught 4 that were 14 or better!


----------



## Big Daddy

Microspoons WORK!!!! They really do. The fish were getting MAD at them and hitting hard.


----------



## Big Daddy

This was one of the best days I've spent on the water. Nick and I really had a great time and I know he will be telling his grandkids one day about the time we spent on Shenango. The great friends, the awesome fishing. It was a great, great day.




























Also, to the guy who was fighting the losing battle against the wind with the trolling motor. I'm glad we could hook up and get you back to the ramp. That wind was treacherous, especially in a small boat. Nice talking with you too and please, come back to OGF often.


----------



## Evileye

Carl what A nice bunch of fish. I didnt notice any visible brush. Were you fishing brush piles? How far a drive is it from akron.

Thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

WOW WOW WOW WOW
AWESOMENESS
Tell Nick I said great job ad to you too Carl!


----------



## misfit

looks like another great father/son outing and some good looking fish.


----------



## Big Daddy

Water is down a bit... Be careful of shallow points and sand bars.

We fished tree falls and points.

From Akron, 1 hr and 15 minutes...


----------



## BigMha

that's awesome!!! gotta love the father and son outtings...and those fish !!!! SHAZAM !!!!


----------



## Lewis

Awesome job and great photos!
"Nick The Stick" strikes again!!


----------



## Net

Holy smokes. Now I see why chaunc wants the OGF crappie tourny to come to his home lake. Those are some horses!

Just to be clear...you need a PA license to fish this lake, right?


----------



## Big Daddy

Yes. PA license must be worn OUTSIDE on your clothing or hat, just like a hunting license.


----------



## chaunc

Net said:


> Holy smokes. Now I see why chaunc wants the OGF crappie tourny to come to his home lake. Those are some horses!
> 
> Just to be clear...you need a PA license to fish this lake, right?


I've been inviting OGF guys to come and fish with me for a few years now. This slab bite will only last another week but it will pick up again in mid- april. Dont know why that happens but it does. We'll start catching smaller fish for a while.


----------



## chaunc

Big Daddy said:


> Yes. PA license must be worn OUTSIDE on your clothing or hat, just like a hunting license.


If you fish Presque Isle, on the ice, your license is good for the whole year.  We have some pretty good fishing over here in NW PA. For what you pay for a non resident license, you better use it. Cost me $40 to fish Ohio and believe me, i get my money's worth. Last year i fished mosquito, berlin, west branch, delaware, ashtabula, and conneaut. Also fished portage lakes a couple times too. Looking to add milton and indian this year. Anybody want to trade a trip?


----------



## Big Daddy

I may be coming back Friday with Nick and his little brother Sam. I want to get him going too. He couldn't get over the fish... I guess I'll be busy baiting hooks for Sam and helping him out. No sweat. It's so much fun I know I'll have a great time.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

First of all Fantastic pictures...Second those are some nice slab's....Carl what was the driving time up there from your home...And what doe's Non - Resident License cost in Pa....Nick you are one hell of a fisherman....Nice fish......JIM......


----------



## Big Daddy

Lake Erie Combo = $68 

You can fish erie, fish for trout and steelies, whatever in PA waters.


----------



## JF1

Great pics and nice fish! I work @ the lowes right down the road from shenango....guess its time to put the boat in for some crappie fishing. I've never fished it for crappie before, but after those pics, I'm headed there.

Maybe this weekend!


----------



## NascarJunky

AWESOME!!! nice fish and AWESOME pics...if I may ask what kind of camera were you using since I like photography ?


----------



## foothillb

That's a day that young man will never, ever forget. WTG.


----------



## Big Daddy

Thanks guys.

Camera is a Nikon L3... Point and shoot. I think it cost just over $100 a couple years ago. Takes great pix though and the upload/edit software is very easy to use.


----------



## Big Daddy

The following pic is of Nick after a great West Branch trip 4 years ago...










Here's from Tuesday....










Nick has been hammering big crappies for years! He has definitely earned the monicker "Nick the Stick"!!!


----------



## Net

Big Daddy said:


> Camera is a Nikon L3... Point and shoot. I think it cost just over $100 a couple years ago. Takes great pix though and the upload/edit software is very easy to use.


Amazing how everything in the frame is in perfect focus. So do you just keep your camera on fully automatic mode? Or do you play with the manual focus before each shot?

Wow! Those slabs are sick!


----------



## NascarJunky

I thought you would say Nikon. I only use Nikon good choose.


----------



## rolland

Is nick avalible for fishing lessons? What are his rates?


----------



## Big Daddy

Nick and I do crappie fishing seminars every year and share info. We just did one earlier in March at one of our OGF supporters, Land Big Fish. I know the guy who showed me "the way" at Shenago, OGF member "chaunc" always invites OGFers to his crappie club(Keystone Crappie Club) get-together later in the year. Great time, great fishing and LOTS of information. We'll try and make it this year for sure. 

We'll be fishing the OGF Crappie Open in May at Delaware.

Tomorrow, we're making a return visit to Shenango, but this time we're taking Nick's little brother Sam. We cleaned 17 fish, had a nice fry last night, and have at least two more meals from those fish. Tomorrow is strictly fun fishing, trying to get Sam involved and having fun with us too. More pix and video to follow tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Lewzer

> Amazing how everything in the frame is in perfect focus. So do you just keep your camera on fully automatic mode? Or do you play with the manual focus before each shot?


It may help he's a professional photographer for the local TV station.

As always great pictures.


----------



## Net

Lewzer said:


> It may help he's a professional photographer for the local TV station.
> 
> As always great pictures.


Hey if carl is on the level about that being a $100 point & shoot cam...I might go into professional photography myself . 

Maybe it was an april fools joke?


----------



## McMish

Great Pictures. Hopefully your kids will look back to those when there your age Big Daddy


----------



## Big Daddy

I am a news photographer but I wouldn't take a high-dollar digital camera fishing with me. Too much $$$ to risk on it getting wet. The L3 really does take great pictures.


----------



## TxTransplant

Beautiful fish and pics! Makes me homesick!!! Great job Carl and Nick! Way to teach the crappie who is boss!

Gene


----------



## pymybob

What a great outing you two had. Thanks for the pics and good luck tomorrow with both boys!


----------



## chaunc

It's slowing down on the numbers, but the size remains exceptional. Here's 4 slabs that weighed a total of 5 lbs. Only kept 7 out of 15 caught.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Nice fish there Chaunc...Just looking at the pic. you can tell they are real slabs...Hope everyone would do the selective harvest like you and I do...That way our grand children and there children ...will have the joy and excitment of catching slabs like that.... ....JIM.......


----------



## Cull'in

Those are some super crappie!

Not panfish but for some of the guys that haven't been to Shenango it's just as good for largemouth bass too!


----------



## chaunc

Cull'in said:


> Those are some super crappie!
> 
> Not panfish but for some of the guys that haven't been to Shenango it's just as good for largemouth bass too!


You ain't kiddin either. Got this one last weekend. C&R


----------



## BassCrazy

Chaunc and Big Daddy:

I am always amazed and impressed by the numbers and size of fish that you guys catch. Really nice pictures! It would be cool to just sit and listen to either one of you discuss seasonal fish movements, techniques and strategy. You guys have definitely got things figured out.

There's also nothing like seeing the true joy in a child's face when they hoist up some big fish for the camera. Memories for a lifetime...

Good Fishin'


----------



## bttmline

Damn Carl, 
What are you feeding that boy. Can't believe it. He probaply outfishes you and soon he will be taller, not heavier.
Tim


----------



## chaunc

Had a great time today. caught over 100 crappies with the majority being over 10". Feels good when you can net a crappie, then throw it back.  I was using a 1/32 oz jighead with a plastic minnow tipped with nibbles. Big fun.


----------



## Big Daddy

Sounds like an AWESOME day!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Hey there Chaunc as soon as this weather settles we have to get together and Show me a few of the places to fish in your lake....All these fronts have our lakes messed up ...Went out Sat. with Lewzer too much wind to fish the deep water where they were....Caught a couple stragglers shallow but marked most deep....Looks like you had a good day from the looks of the pics....Good Fishing to You......JIM.......


----------

